# Un anti-virus ... Oui ? Non ?



## Diana.sofia (12 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 


Cela faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas venue ici, mais mon ordinateur recommence à faire des siennes alors ... :hein:

Je précise que je n'ai toujours pas réussi à résoudre mon ancien problème (mon mac ne télécharge pas la très grande majorité des fichiers .dmg) Il m'est impossible de désinstaller l'ancien anti virus qu'on m'a conseillé d'installer (le fameux Virrusbarrier X6 ) que je soupçonne d'être la cause de mon problème  !

Le fait est que je télécharge énormément de films sur internet (plusieurs par jour). Mon ordinateur devient lent, et n'étant pas une grande experte en la matière, je me demande si quelques cheveux de troie ne sont pas passés par là ... 

Me conseillez-vous de télécharger un anti-virus ? (le jour où j'aurais enfin réussi à désintaller Virus Barrier X6 qui est plutôt tenace ...) 

De plus, j'ai un problème de chargeur :hein: ! Il m'arrive de mettre mon macbook à charger et cela me dit '' aucune recharge en cours ''. Parfois j'ai ce problème alors que le voyant lumineux du chargeur n'est pas allumé et d'autres fois si. J'ai vérifié les cycles de charge de ma batterie et j'en suis à 300/1000. 

J'ai acheté mon mac il y a un an maintenant mais il est sous garantie pendant 3 ans. La fameuse garantie couvre-t-elle le chargeur ?!


----------



## VeryBigBro (12 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Pour ne pas faire dans l'ordre:
- la garantie (Apple Care) prend en charge le chargeur;
- l'immense majorité des chevaux de troie que l'on trouve sur les DDL et autres Torrent sont destinés à des systèmes windows et ne fonctionnent donc pas sur Mac Os;
- Un anti-virus est vraiment utile quand tu commences à récupérer des applications piratées;
- Un lien vers ton post pour les DMG qui marchent pas?

VBB


----------



## Diana.sofia (12 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 

Merci pour votre réponse. Voici le lien du message que j'ai laissé sur le forum parlant de mon problème de téléchargement avec les fichier .dmg : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/probleme-de-telechargement-1191102.html

Ensuite pour les applications piratées, je dois en avoir une sur mon ordinateur : une version de piratée de la suite office que j'ai installer quasi après avoir acheter mon mac, on doit être plus d'une cinquantaine à l'avoir téléchargée rien que dans mon école de commerce, pas très malin effectivement .


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2013)

Aucun intérêt l'antivirus, même pour le cas d'application piratées, je rappelle tout de même que personne n'est censé parler de ça ici.

T'as essayé de passer un coup de maintenance sur ton mac pour les .dmg ?
Dans ton navigateur, où est le dossier de téléchargement ?
Ça ne marche pas non plus avec un autre navigateur ?

Pour la gestion de la batterie, faudrait faire un reset SMC, ça réinitialise la gestion de la batterie et des ventilos :



> Réinitialisation du SMC
> Réinitialisation du SMC sur les ordinateurs portables Mac dotés d&#8217;une batterie amovible
> 
> Remarque : pour obtenir des informations supplémentaires sur le retrait de la batterie, consultez les articles relatifs au MacBook et au MacBook Pro.
> ...




Pour virusbarrier, as-tu essayé ça ?



> Pour le supprimer utilise ceci qui est l'outil de suppression de l'éditeur: http://www.integodownload.com/mac/X/IntegoUninstaller.dmg
> 
> Puis avec spotlight cherche les mots virusbarrierX6 est supprime tout les résultat que tu trouve avec ce super logiciel et voila tout sera supprimé.


----------



## Diana.sofia (12 Janvier 2013)

Non je n'ai pas essayer le coup de maintenance, je vais le faire.

Le problème c'est que virus barrier x6 n'apparait pas lorsque je le tape dans la recherche spotlight il n'y a rien, mais l'icône est toujours présente dans la barre d'icônes (ce que j'entends pas la barre d'icônes, c'est la barre en haut de la fenêtre où il y a le pourcentage de charge de la batterie et wifi, son etc.)

J'ai essayé avec tous les navigateurs à l'époque où j'avais safari + mozilla + chrome... Depuis j'ai fait la connerie de supprimer Chrome et mozilla, maintenant je n'ai plus que Safari, parce que je ne peux plus télécharger les autres. Et cela me faisait le même problème avec tous les navigateurs. Je clique sur le lien de téléchargement, une nouvelle page blanche s'ouvre et jusque là pas de problème, mais le fichier ne s'enregistre pas sur mon ordinateur, même après une recherche spotlight il n'y a aucune trace du fichier à part un lien vers la page où je l'ai téléchargé si j'ai tenté l'opération un nombre incalculable de fois ... 

J'ai demandé à beaucoup d'amis qui ont un mac de télécharger les même fichiers, en leur envoyant les liens que j'avais, et eux, ont réussi sans problème ... :hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h23 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Aucun intérêt l'antivirus, même pour le cas d'application piratées, je rappelle tout de même que personne n'est censé parler de ça ici.
> 
> T'as essayé de passer un coup de maintenance sur ton mac pour les .dmg ?
> Dans ton navigateur, où est le dossier de téléchargement ?
> ...




J'ai oublié, je ne dispose pas d'un mac à batterie amovible et j'ai essayé de télécharger le logiciel de maintenance sur le site de l'éditeur donner sur le site que tu viens de me donner, mais je n'y arrive pas ... Encore une fois rien ne se passe. 

J'ai essayé de désinstaller Virus Barrier X6 avec appcleaner, le soucis c'est que comme le logiciel n'apparait nul part sauf dans la barre d'icônes, je n'y arrive pas...


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2013)

Fais un pomme + f dans le finder et fais une recherche avec "virus barrier", fichiers systèmes inclus (tu cliques sur + pour choisir "fichiers systèmes" si tu ne l'as pas par défaut) et s'il ne t'ai pas proposé, tu cliques sur "autres" dans le menu déroulante.

Tout ce qui concerne virus barrier, tu le mets à la corbeille, si tu n'arrives pas à vider, tu redémarres et tu vides. 








Je vais te mettre maintenance en ligne en .zip.
Et le désinstallateur intego.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h00 ----------

En zip :

Maintenance.
Intego Uninstaller


----------



## Diana.sofia (12 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Fais un pomme + f dans le finder et fais une recherche avec "virus barrier", fichiers systèmes inclus (tu cliques sur + pour choisir "fichiers systèmes" si tu ne l'as pas par défaut) et s'il ne t'ai pas proposé, tu cliques sur "autres" dans le menu déroulante.
> 
> Tout ce qui concerne virus barrier, tu le mets à la corbeille, si tu n'arrives pas à vider, tu redémarres et tu vides.
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup ! J'ai enfin réussi à trouver les fichiers virus barrier x6, il y en avait 52 !  J'ai aussi réussi à tout supprimer sans problème. Ca fait presque un an que je cherchais comment faire . 

Merci pour les liens !


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2013)

Si l'icône reste dans la barre de menu, avec "commande + clic", tu devrais pour la virer.


----------



## Diana.sofia (13 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Si l'icône reste dans la barre de menu, avec "commande + clic", tu devrais pour la virer.



Je n'arrive pas à la virer, même en faisant cmd+clic mais j'ai réussi à à peu près tout supprimer sauf un truc, le '' netupdate agent'' ça me dit qu'il est ouvert alors que non. Je vais essayer de re télécharger un .dmg pour voir si maintenant ça marche !

Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2013)

regarde dans le moniteur d'activité et quitte ce process.

ca devrait le faire


----------



## Diana.sofia (13 Janvier 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> regarde dans le moniteur d'activité et quitte ce process.
> 
> ca devrait le faire




Sauf erreur c'est déjà ce que j'ai fait, il me semblait pas qu'il était ouvert donc je suis allée sous '' forcer à quitter '' mais l'application netupdate n'y apparait pas. :mouais:.

J'ai télécharger le désintallateur d'intego qu'on m'a mis en .zip plus haut, le problème c'est que leur désintallateur me dit que je n'ai aucun logiciel à désinstaller...


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2013)

Diana.sofia a dit:


> Sauf erreur c'est déjà ce que j'ai fait, il me semblait pas qu'il était ouvert donc je suis allée sous '' forcer à quitter '' mais l'application netupdate n'y apparait pas. :mouais:.
> 
> J'ai télécharger le désintallateur d'intego qu'on m'a mis en .zip plus haut, le problème c'est que leur désintallateur me dit que je n'ai aucun logiciel à désinstaller...



alors installe le

et ensuite désinstalle proprement


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> alors installe le
> 
> et ensuite désinstalle proprement



Ah bah nan ! :rateau:
S'il lui reste juste l'icône dans la barre de menu ça va non ? 

T'es sûre Diana.sofia que tu as bien fait un glissé extirpé avec la touche commande ? 

Et MAINTENANCE ? Ça n'a rien donné pour les .dmg ?
C'est quand même fou qu'on ait pas de solution à te proposer pour ça :hein:


----------



## Diana.sofia (13 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah bah nan ! :rateau:
> S'il lui reste juste l'icône dans la barre de menu ça va non ?
> 
> T'es sûre Diana.sofia que tu as bien fait un glissé extirpé avec la touche commande ?
> ...



Oui j'ai bien appuyé sur cmd et glissé l'icône hors de la barre, mais elle est décidée à rester à sa place 

Sinon pour '' maintenance'' la version qui m'a été proposée en .zip ne fonctionne pas sur mon mac (lion)

C'est hallucinant :hein: J'ai même demandé de l'aide aux informaticiens de mon établissement qui m'ont gentiment répondu '' Tu sais, il y a les gens qui ont des vrais ordinateurs et les autres ... Et pour les autres, on ne peut rien faire '' Merci quoi :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (14 Janvier 2013)

Diana.sofia a dit:


> Oui j'ai bien appuyé sur cmd et glissé l'icône hors de la barre, mais elle est décidée à rester à sa place
> 
> Sinon pour '' maintenance'' la version qui m'a été proposée en .zip ne fonctionne pas sur mon mac (lion)
> 
> C'est hallucinant :hein: J'ai même demandé de l'aide aux informaticiens de mon établissement qui m'ont gentiment répondu '' Tu sais, il y a les gens qui ont des vrais ordinateurs et les autres ... Et pour les autres, on ne peut rien faire '' Merci quoi :mouais:



Ah bah ça, les informaticiens, faut jamais leur demander conseil, sans windoz ils n'auraient pas de travail :rateau:

Bah tu as lion non ? J'ai téléchargé la version pour 10.7. exprès :rateau:


----------



## Diana.sofia (15 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah bah ça, les informaticiens, faut jamais leur demander conseil, sans windoz ils n'auraient pas de travail :rateau:
> 
> Bah tu as lion non ? J'ai téléchargé la version pour 10.7. exprès :rateau:



Je m'en suis rendue compte ... 

Oui, j'ai lion, mais quand j'ouvre le .zip ça  me dit:

 '' Impossible d'ouvrir cette version de l'application maintenance avec cette version de Mac os x. 

Vous avez Mac OS X 10.7.5. L'application requiert Mac OS X 10.8 ou ultérieur. ''


----------



## Arlequin (15 Janvier 2013)

et si tu téléchargeais la bonne version  ?


----------



## Diana.sofia (15 Janvier 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> et si tu téléchargeais la bonne version  ?



En cliquant sur ton lien, rien ne se passe ... j'arrive sur la page, mais elle reste grise, aucun téléchargement est lancé ... Je suppose donc que mon problème n'est pas résolu ... :hein:


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> et si tu téléchargeais la bonne version  ?



Elle peux pas télécharger les .dmg ! 



Diana.sofia a dit:


> En cliquant sur ton lien, rien ne se passe ... j'arrive sur la page, mais elle reste grise, aucun téléchargement est lancé ... Je suppose donc que mon problème n'est pas résolu ... :hein:



Bon je recommence, peut-être j'ai téléchargé la version pour moutain lion 10.8.

EDIT : oui voilà, ils s'étaient plantés sur le site, voici la version de maintenance pour lion.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Janvier 2013)

jamais rien installé genre "download helper" ?


----------



## Diana.sofia (16 Janvier 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> jamais rien installé genre "download helper" ?



Non jamais 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h51 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Elle peux pas télécharger les .dmg !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je viens de télécharger, merci !

Je vais voir ce que ça donne et vous tiens au courant .. 


Voilà, c'est chose faite.

Sur 3 fichiers .dmg que j'ai essayé de télécharger, un à marché. C'est déjà ça, mais c'est quand même bizarre ! Je n'ai pas réussi à télécharger Google Chrome par exemple :hein:


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2013)

C'est pas sous snow leopard qu'on verrait un bug pareil ! :hein:
Bon, une petite réinstallation peut-être ?


----------



## kaos (20 Janvier 2013)

Et hop  

http://www.crazyws.fr/hacking/attaques-ciblees-sur-les-utilisateurs-de-mac-Z4A1Z.html


----------



## kaos (30 Janvier 2013)

Pour ceux qui ne veulent rien intsaller / un scan Bitdefender  existe sur l'appstore

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bitdefender-virus-scanner/id500154009



Et un addon Bittdefebder firefox chrom et safari contre les menaces Web / trijans / pishing etc ...


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/trafficlight/


----------



## Willow37 (9 Mars 2013)

ah merci kaos car malgré le fait que je pense aussi qu'un antivirus est pas utile pour mac, je me dis malgré tout que vu l'augmentation des mac users ben... il est possible qu'avec les heures passées avec internet je puisse un jour être malencontreusement infectée... alors je vais essayer tes addons etc merci bcp !


y'aurai pas une version de bit defender scanner pour un mac book noir 10.5.8 ? celle là est trop récente pour ce pauvre petit... =) je ne la trouve pas sur le net


----------



## kaos (9 Mars 2013)

Le danger est effectivement bien plus present sur le net ( pishing etc ) que sur nos plateforme mais comme tu le dis, de plus de gens sont sur mac ... donc ....:mouais:


----------



## Willow37 (12 Mars 2013)

Mais y'a-t-il qq'un qui saurait expliquer + ou - facilement la vie des virus et de mac ? Des trucs qu'on sait pas etc des astuces, remis au gout du jour ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2013)

Willow37 a dit:


> Mais y'a-t-il qq'un qui saurait expliquer + ou - facilement la vie des virus et de mac ? Des trucs qu'on sait pas etc des astuces, remis au gout du jour ...



Il a très souvent été dit, que le plus grand danger pour un Mac, est la personne qui manipule le clavier ...   :love:


----------



## kaos (12 Mars 2013)

Willow37 a dit:


> Mais y'a-t-il qq'un qui saurait expliquer + ou - facilement la vie des virus et de mac ? Des trucs qu'on sait pas etc des astuces, remis au gout du jour ...



Les virus spectaculaires tels qu'on les as connus dans les années 80's c'est terminé, aujourd'hui le virus s'arrange pour que tout marche tres bien et que la machine serve le propriétaire du virus pour des attaques ou du postage de mail massif.

Mais les ruses les plus méchantes sont basées sur la duperies de l'utilisateur afin qu'il donne des codes d&#8217;accès ou toute infos exploitable .

Nous sommes néanmoins moins exposés sur mac mais il faut rester vigilant , heureusement les antivirus mac ne ressemblent en rien a ceux qui sont sous Window (ralentissement de la machine etc ... )


----------



## Willow37 (12 Mars 2013)

rester vigilant sur une menacee invisible... SNIF


----------



## kaos (12 Mars 2013)

Willow37 a dit:


> rester vigilant sur une menacee invisible... SNIF




c'est pas parceque tu n'es pas touché que la menace est invisible voir inexistante .
Le virus flasback à infecté 600 000 mac , ça peut paraitre peu en effet mais le prochain ?


----------



## Willow37 (13 Mars 2013)

non je voulais spécifier en parlant d'invisibilité qu'on peut être touché sans le savoir justement....


----------



## kaos (13 Mars 2013)

Autant pour moi , je n'avais pas compris le sens de ta phrase :rose: :love:

Quand au firewall , si ils protégeaient des codes malveillant se serait trop beau ? on peut avoir un port ouvert pour un logiciel et un malware qui utilise une faille de ce logiciel ? Le firewall ne reconnait pas ça ? 

Il est complémentaire et bien plus compliqué à utiliser qu'un antivirus, bien manipuler un firewall c'est comme le référencement web c'est un métier , en tout cas moi ça me parle pas des masses .


----------



## Willow37 (14 Mars 2013)

Tant que ça ? Tout un boulot de protéger sa machine... =)


----------

